# DD externe Western Digital non reconnu



## vodka.martini (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos contributions. Avant d'ouvrir ce topic j'en ai épluché un certains nombre sans trouver la réponse à mon problème.

Je possède un MacBook Pro récent (4mois) avec iOS 10.8.5
J'utilise depuis quelques temps maintenant un DD externe WD essential. J'en ai pas eu de soucis particulier avec jusqu'à aujourd'hui et je l'utilisais sur PC avant de basculer sur Mac.

Mon Mac ne semble plus le reconnaître, il n'apparaît plus sur le bureau. J'ai vérifié dans l'utilitaire de disque, il n'apparaît pas non plus Je crois qu'il n'apparaît pas non plus en USB mais je ne suis pas sûr de bien savoir comment vérifier ceci. Le disque semble alimenté (voyant blanc sur le boitier) et son bruit est normal. 

La dernière utilisation de ce disque remonte à avant hier ou un collègue l'a branché sur un PC d'entreprise pour échange de documents. Je ne sais pas si cela a un lien mais je le précise au cas ou

J'ai lu sur le forum que ce genre de soucis pouvait être la cause de l'alimentation. Or le DD fonctionnait parfaitement avant aujourd'hui

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Que dois-je faire ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

Première chose à essayer : lui connecter une alimentation externe s'il peut en recevoir une, ou le brancher via un câble ou un raccord en Y. S'il est reconnu ainsi, alors c'est que c'est bien un problème d'alimentation, sinon, il va falloir chercher plus loin, mais alors tu devra nous préciser quel schéma de table de partition, quel(s) format(s) pour la (les) partition(s), et sur quel(s) Windows il a été connecté.


----------



## vodka.martini (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai pu effectuer quelques contrôles et essais avec mon disque dur WD ainsi que mon Mac et voici ce que j'obtiens :

Le disque dur fonction et les fichiers sont accessibles à la fois sur un autre PC et un autre Mac Book.
Les deux ports USB de mon Mac Book semblent fonctionner car j'ai pu extraire des fichiers d'une clé USB ainsi que d'une GoPro.
J'ai beau rebrancher mon disque dur sur mon Mac Book, rien ne se passe. Le disque tourne (voyant lumineux) mais aucune icône n'apparaît sur le bureau...

Je ne vois vraiment pas quel est le problème même s'il semble que cela soit le Mac ?? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Concernant le message de Pascal 77, ce DD ne peut recevoir une alimentation externe je pense et concernant les partitions, je n'ai absolument rien touché ni modifié depuis que je l'ai acheté neuf.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2013)

vodka.martini a dit:


> Les deux ports USB de mon Mac Book semblent fonctionner car j'ai pu extraire des fichiers d'une clé USB ainsi que d'une GoPro.



Ça ne signifie pas que tu puisse y connecter un disque auto-alimenté, une clé USB ne consomme presque rien, et la GoPro dispose de sa propre alimentation !



vodka.martini a dit:


> J'ai beau rebrancher mon disque dur sur mon Mac Book, rien ne se passe. Le disque tourne (voyant lumineux) mais aucune icône n'apparaît sur le bureau...
> 
> Je ne vois vraiment pas quel est le problème même s'il semble que cela soit le Mac ?? Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Ben un problème d'alimentation électrique insuffisante, ça parait assez évident, si ton disque n'accepte pas d'alim externe, alors il n'y a que deux solutions : 

1) tenter de réinitialiser le SMC du Mac, et si ça ne règle pas le problème, alors 

2) utiliser un câble ou un raccord en Y pour alimenter le disque via deux ports USB (pas nécessairement deux ports du Mac, la branche principale du Y sur le Mac, mais l'autre peut être branchée sur un autre ordi, ou sur un hub alimenté) !



vodka.martini a dit:


> Concernant le message de Pascal 77, ce DD ne peut recevoir une alimentation externe je pense et concernant les partitions, je n'ai absolument rien touché ni modifié depuis que je l'ai acheté neuf.



Ce qui ne nous renseigne ni sur son schéma de table de partition, ni sur son format !


----------



## macproo (30 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir,

je suis novice soyez indulgent 

voila je reçois mon rmbp semaine prochaine, j'ai donc un peu de temps pour peaufiner la compatibilité de mes accessoires.

c'est mon first rmbp.

j'ai un WD 2.5"externe 3.0 que j'utilise avec mon PC, il me semble avoir lu qu'il faut qu'il soit en fat32 pour ne pas avoir de problème entre mac et PC?
je crois qu'il est NTFS je vérifierais demain.

voici mes questions :

-puis je transférer mes données présent sur mon dd (ficheirs videos) sur mon rmbp directement?
si je branche directement puis je perdre mes données? le dd ne sera pas reconnu?

-devrais je mettre toute ces données sur mon DD du PC, reformater WD en fat32 puis remettre tout les fichier dedans?

j'ai lu des incompatibilié des WD 2"5 avec mavericks sur ce site je n'étais pas au courant et apparement il y a deja un fix.
sous PC j'utilise ce dd externe et son logiciel qui lock avec un code nos données.

source :
Mavericks : Western Digital met en garde ses clients

voila merci j'aimerais avoir quelques conseils pour ceux qui sont dans mon cas et qui ont déjà fais ce genre de manip pour que je puisse prendre les précautions nécessaires.


j'ai aussi une clé usb 32go 3.0 je suppose que je devrais proceder a la meme manipulation que vous m'indiquerez?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

Alors, pour le NTFS, pas de souci, Mac OS sait lire un disque NTFS, c'est juste en écriture qu'il y a besoin d'un logiciel tiers (<- clic), donc tu peux "vider" ton disque avant de le formater.

Par contre, un souci pour le partage entre Mac et PC : non seulement le FAT32 est un moyen simple (ou l'exFAT si tu as des fichiers de plus de 4 Go, mais c'est moins compatible, avec d'anciens Windows, ou des appareils comme téléviseur ou lecteur de DVD avec USB), mais si tu formates ton disque depuis ton Mac, il faudra passer par l'onglet "partitionner" de l'utilitaire de disque, afin de régler le schéma de table de partitions sur MBR, faute de quoi, d'anciennes versions de Windows (jusqu'à Vista SP1 au moins) détruiraient à coup sûr la table des partitions.

Pour Mavericks, le problème, il me semble, ne vient pas des disques mais des logiciels WD, il suffit donc de ne pas les installer, et d'utiliser ton disque comme s'il était de n'importe quelle autre marque. À vérifier (mais je crois bien avoir lu ces derniers jours que WD avait sorti un correctif &#8230; Toutefois, en ce qui me concerne, je préfère m'en remettre directement à Mac OS plutôt qu'employer les softs WD pour mon disque de chez eux.

Sinon, je me demande là de suite, s'il n'y aurait pas un (petit) océan (de rien du tout) entre toi et beaucoup d'entre nous ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2013)

Parfois on est quand même obligé d'installer et d'utiliser les logiciels WD, ne serait-ce que pour le temps d'un réglage.

WD vient de résoudre le problème avec Smartware et Drive Manager. Il faut télécharger les dernière versions (1.3.6 et 3.1.0.14). Les drivers Turbo n'ont pas posé de problème particulier, ni le Quick Formatter.


----------



## macproo (30 Novembre 2013)

merci pour ces précisions pascal77 et moonwalker.

effectivement un océan que je compte comblais rapidement 

step by step.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

macproo a dit:


> effectivement un océan que je compte comblais rapidement
> 
> step by step.



Euuuh &#8230; Je voulais dire "géographiquement parlant", là, je ne parlais pas de connaissances (et si tu comptes combler l'Atlantique &#8230; :rateau, je pensais juste que tu étais sans doute un "cousin de la Belle Province" !


----------

